# Westonbirt



## Paul.J (23 Aug 2007)

This weekend.
Anyone going from here :?: 
Were going Sunday,hopefully to miss the holiday traffic.
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Aug 2007)

Paul,

please come and say hello on Sunday afternoon. I'll be on the Gloucestershire Association of Woodturners stand all afternoon. I've been trying to drum up support for ages but nobody is responding.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (23 Aug 2007)

I'd love to be there but I'm working at the Nat Forest Woodfair... maybe nest year :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Aug 2007)

And I'll be working in Cornwall, ferrying the LOML around all my children

Pete


P.S. Has anyone here ever been over to Trucciolaris place in Italy? No good asking him what it's like he's biased :lol: 

I ask because it's been suggested that I go there for one of his tuition holidays next year whilst LOML visits the kids

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (23 Aug 2007)

*Davejester wrote*
please come and say hello on Sunday afternoon
Will do Dave  Will you be turning some more flowers this time  
Paul.J.


----------



## paulm (24 Aug 2007)

I'll be there DJ but today rather than Sunday, hoping to be less crowded and pick up some early bargains, sure you will see some familiar faces around though on the day.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Aug 2007)

Graham, would be good to hear how the Nat Forest Woodfair goes.

Pete, strange you should mention Trucciolaris place in Italy. I was considering a trip as well.

Paul J, I doubt they'll let me anywhere near the lathes. There will be proper turners there demonstrating.

Chisel, if you get time tonight it would be good to hear what to watch out for.

Great weather for a weekend of wood!

Dave


----------



## cambournepete (24 Aug 2007)

If I can persuade SWMBO to go there rather than take her mother out for lunch then hopefully I'll be there...


----------



## paulm (24 Aug 2007)

Had a good day out at Westonbirt today, will try and post a bit more about it later this evening if I can, probably on the General Woodworking page to broaden it out a bit from just the woodturning (though I am a turner myself of course !).

Well worth a visit.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## paulm (25 Aug 2007)

Sorry for not posting last night, got caught up in other stuff.

Can't be bothered to open up a new post in the General section after all !

Was a great day out yesterday. £8 to get in which was not extortionate. Made a beeline straight away at 10 am for Mike's Classic Hand Tool marquee and had a good mooch around, plenty to see and tempt. Worth going just for this alone.

Mike had 10% off all LN gear, so splashed straight away on the little bronze low angle block that I have fancied, sorry needed :lol: , for a while now.

Was great to find that he also had not just a 1" bevel edged LN chisel that I needed to fill the hole in my tool rack but he had it with the cocobolo handle to match the rest as well. Better be careful or I'll start to sound too much like a collector :shock: :lol: 

Added to that one of those LN shaving brush things a la Philly to replace my Harris wallpapering brush which has been doing sterling work till now  , and a beautiful little Blue Spruce cocobolo handled marking knife, and my budget was spent. Didn't have the courage to ask Mike if he had a No 9 mitre plane there to have a look atcause if he did I am not sure I could have left it behind especially with the 10% off deal.

Thought I would catch Mike first thing in case he had limited supplies of what I was after, didn't want to go all that way to find he had sold out, but seemed to have lots of gear, or perhaps I was just lucky. He had lots of Blue Spruce stuff too, the knives in a whole range of timbers, very nice.

The problem with hitting his tent first was that I then managed to miss Rob Cosmans first demo on sharpening and planing which started at 10.30, and he wasn't on again till 3.45pm I think doing dovetails which was too late for me as I would have got caught up in all the bank holiday traffic if I left there at 5pm. So managed to miss what I was particularly looking forward to, and wasn't that interested in seeing how to hollow out a windsor chair seat (sorry James !), so the demo's were a bit of a dissapointment for me. Would have been much better in my view to have the headliners like Rob more central in the day rather than too early and too late for many.

Conrad Saur was in Mike's tent as well with some beautiful planes and letting the odd individual have a go with them which looked almost like a religous experience judging by some of the reactions. I would have tried but couldn't get near enough to the stand, and anyway, having tried some of Philly's works of art I knew Conrad's would struggle to impress :shock: :lol: 

Martin Brown was there as well with a big pile of Brimarc gear and all the planes to try out, including the neat little new edging planes, and Nick Gibbs was there with his British Woodworking stand and some special deals for signing up, and doing some planing for a new workbench purportedly though it looked like an excuse to play with one of Martin's low angle jointers to me :lol: which suitably impressed.

Mark Hancock was demo'ing too and I had a go with one of the deep hollowing tools he was using and had a few tips on how to use and sharpen and some of the pro's and con's of different types, so that was fun and kept finding shavings in the most unlikely of places for the rest of the day :shock: :lol: 

Found time to investigate the Westonbirt timber piles as well which again I headed for early as those in the know pick out the best pieces early on. Good supplies of oak, sycamore, ash, box and yew, probably some others I can't remember too. Picked up some more yew, a crotch piece about 5' tall and 2' or more wide, 2" thick for just £20 !!!! Should get some nice platters and boxes out of that once it has dried for a while.

Had a wander round the rest of the marquees and stalls as well and some interesting stuff, but avoid the "Liquid Weld" man as he was pretty grumpy and aggressive when I decided I was bored and he insisted on finishing his sales speil before he would tell me the price of a bottle of his wonder glue, so I walked off !!!

Best catering I found was the van opposite Mike's marquee. There were two there and the one to the left and at an angle did the best bacon baguettes, masses of bacon, and a coffee for a fiver, sounds a lot but a massive roll and well worth it.

The chainsawed sculptures were amazing as always and plenty of action to watch as well.

Hope everybody else has a great time today and the rest of the weekend, and look forwards to seeing some pics as I forgot to take my own camera  

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Aug 2007)

chisel":2610r2mo said:


> Added to that one of those LN shaving brush things a la Philly to replace my Harris wallpapering brush which has been doing sterling work till now



:roll: :roll: :roll: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (25 Aug 2007)

I know Paul, fancy using a wallpapering brush eh :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I guess that's what you meant :wink: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Aug 2007)

chisel":1d8q2gf6 said:


> I guess that's what you meant :wink:



Yes, OK :roll: By the way, I have a gloat as well. I bought 4 chisels from Lidl yesterday for £4-99 8) 8) 8) Unfortunately they didn't have cocobolo handles - maybe they'll be in next week :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (25 Aug 2007)

Interesting actually that Mike, or perhaps it was Alex, from CHT mentioned that LN were discontuing the use of cocobolo generally. Didn't really get to the bottom of why as it was pretty busy but I think it was mentioned that it's harder to work, more fragile perhaps and not really suited to machining processes.

Perhaps Mike could elaborate when he's back from the show or next week at DaveL's.

Would be a bit of a shame as it makes nice tools even better I think, but can always make our own I guess.......

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## CHJ (25 Aug 2007)

Just got back from N/Wales in time to miss the holiday traffic and have been informed that I will be allowed a 'short leash' visit on Sunday.

Hope to catch some of the faces there.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Aug 2007)

Nice one Paul.
Does Sound like a good day out  

*CHJ wrote*
I will be allowed a 'short leash' visit on Sunday. 
Hope to catch some of the faces there.
See you tomorrow than Chas  

Paul.J.


----------



## Philly (25 Aug 2007)

Just got back - what a fantastic day out!!!! It will always be top if my list - such beautiful surroundings!  
Paul
Can't believe you bought a L-N brush - you'll be growing your hair long next :wink: C
Konrad Sauer is a gent - I managed to glean quite a bit out of him. Although not a plane...... :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## paulm (25 Aug 2007)

Not sure about the hair Philly, but am practicing my strumming on the guitar :shock: 

Bit worrying I think, you have a lot to answer for :lol: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Philly (25 Aug 2007)

Then my work here is done......... :lol: 
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2007)

Today was fantastic. I've never chatted to so many people about various areas of woodworking. Every corner I turned I found somebody else to chat to about what they were doing. I even got to meet the legendary Philly! Couldn't pass him by without saying hello. Waka just gave me a strange look when I smiled at him while he was on his phone! 

I came away with plans for making a rocking horse, glue for attaching my credit card to my hand (got to keep it handy!), polish and some pen kits. 

I'm going back tomorrow to spend some more money and see what I missed today. Thankfully swmbo and kids won't be with me so I'll be able to pick up some more necessities. 

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2007)

davejester":3asr97qh said:


> ....more necessities.
> 
> Dave



I'm sure we all understand that it's need rather than want Dave :lol: 

... leave the cc glue at home :wink:


----------



## Philly (25 Aug 2007)

A pleasure to meet you and your lovely family, Dave!
Philly


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2007)

Nigel thinks hard on how he is going to explain his new purchase to TLOHL waiting outside whilst Di tries to hide her mirth by studying some shavings.






To be fair he did a bit of successful bargaining before opening his wallet.


----------



## Nigel (26 Aug 2007)

To go to Westonbirt was a spur of the moment thing and I am so glad we went,
It was great to meet Chas and Di again and enjoy a good chat,

Classic Hand Tools have pulled together a great collection too many to mention but most of my money went in their tent and yes I did get a bargain on the marking knife,

The quality of the crafts on show was incredible,

It was my first time there but wont be my last

Nigel


----------



## Anonymous (26 Aug 2007)

Got back from my second day at westonbirt. Today was more about working on the club stand. I did get a couple of hours to wonder round. Was good to meet Chas and Paul J. Shame I couldn't spend more time wandering round with you both.

I had a good play with the Munroe hollowing tool. Cheers Mark. After your advice I came home and played with the Hamlet Little Brother. All of a sudden it started working in a way I'd never managed before. Will spend more time tomorrow working it out.

Unfortunately after I was sure I wasn't going to spend any more money I set foot in the Classic Hand Tools stall once more. Looking at the waterstones I nearly broke one of the boxes. This led to being shown the stones I needed to sharpen my plane blades. Two stones and one cabinet scraper later I walked out for the last time. Well I only work for the fun of spending money!

Will be back next year, hopefully selling stuff as well as buying stuff.

Dave


----------



## Paul.J (26 Aug 2007)

Yes certainly have to agree with everyone elses comments,it was really a superb day out,weather was a big help too  
Finally got to meet Anthony Dew from the Rocking Horse Shop.Really liked his new design for the Ply horse,which i've been told i've got to do :shock: 
All made from one sheet of 8'x4'x3/4" birch ply,as in the piccy.
Also got to meet Mark Hancock,got some good tips from him,and to see DaveJester again having another go,and had a chat to Nick Gibbs.
Didn't buy much just bits n pieces,but was amazed at some of the items on display.Fantastic.  
















Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Aug 2007)

Nice pix... anyone know next year's dates :wink:


----------



## paulm (27 Aug 2007)

Think it's usually over the same August Bank Holiday weekend Graham.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Aug 2007)

Thanks Paul... one for the diary


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Aug 2007)

Moan whinge grumble****** blinking grandkids


----------



## Paul.J (28 Aug 2007)

Theres always next year Pete.
Well worth a visit.
Paul.J.


----------



## Mark Hancock (29 Aug 2007)

Dave & Paul... Glad to have been of some help.

Just about recovered now but still haven't got the lathes out of the car and back into the workshop :lol:

It was great to put some faces to names from here but please forgive me if I see you in the future and can't remember


----------



## dickm (29 Aug 2007)

Sounds like this year's W'birt was an enormous advance on what it was a few years ago. But not much help to those of us just south of the Great Glen; wonder if the Scottish bit of the Forestry Commission (or whatever they call themselves now) could be persuaded to do something similar in the frozen north?


----------



## Paul.J (29 Aug 2007)

Mark it was a pleasure talking to you,even though it was mainly about lathes :roll: 
I think you did convert Amy to having a go though.She was very impressed with what she saw :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------

